# NRK fonts?

## pgu

Oppdaterte nylig til google-chrome-stable versjon 39.0.2171.71 (64-bit). Overskrift-fontene hos nrk.no blir hakkete, men problemet er at jeg ikke vet hviken font det er som brukes. Er det noen som vet? Ser bra ut i Firefox.

----------

